

How to comment your code better - sudeepjuvekar
http://particletree.com/features/successful-strategies-for-commenting-code/
"Commenting your code is like cleaning your bathroom. You never want to do it, but it really does create a more pleasant experience for you and your guests... "
======
cstejerean
Definitely try to write your code in self documenting form. A function name
that makes it clear what the function does is better than a comment. Chances
are comments start to rot very quickly as other programmers updating code are
likely not to touch comments, or to copy and paste something and take a
comment out context.

